# B13 OEM AD22VF part numbers & microfiche



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

I recently needed the OEM part numbers for the AD7HA rear calipers on my '92 NX2000. Lots of posts talk about them, but nobody mentions the part numbers.
If you want to get a great deal on OEM parts at 

www.NissanParts.cc , 

you really should have the part numbers first.

Search search search. Nothing listed on this site or the other Sentra & SR20DE sites.

Eventually, I found this fantastic site:

http://www.carfiche.com/b13/

it has a *searchable, indexed microfiche for the entire b13 chassis!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

For the record, here are the caliper part numbers:

AD22VF

41001-54C03RE -- Right Front Caliper (reman) no core! $64.39
41011-54C03RE -- Left Front Caliper (reman) $64.39

41080-54C26 -- anti rattle shims & hardware kit $22.54

^^^^^^^^^^^
AD7HA (rear calipers):

44011-58Y00RE -- Left rear	(reman) (no core)	$174.02 Ouch!
44001-58Y00RE -- Right rear (reman)	$174.02


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hope this saves somebody a few zillion hours.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Good job. Hopefully, this will help all those who are looking to purchase the calipers and have had a hard time getting the part numbers.


----------



## OmarMiPi (Nov 13, 2002)

Harris said:


> Good job. Hopefully, this will help all those who are looking to purchase the calipers and have had a hard time getting the part numbers.


Is this all that is needed to swap the b13 Se-R brakes for the larger nx2000 brakes? (Calipers, torque members, and hardware)?


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Autozone now sells a _*loaded pair*_ of AD22VF WITH torque members for about $85 !!!! With a $90.00 core charge.

I just bought this a week ago. Killer deal.

You must ask for 1993 NX2000, with ABS, Japan Built -- no matter what you now have -- or you WILL get the wrong brakes.


BTW, NAPA sells USA made rotors for $22 each - same spec.

You should change to an NX2000 master cylinder for proper brake bias, too. Maybe not so important if you just leave the drums on in back.


----------



## OmarMiPi (Nov 13, 2002)

I just went to autozone's site and the loaded calipers (pair) are not available.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

OmarMiPi said:


> I just went to autozone's site and the loaded calipers (pair) are not available.


Skip the site.

Go to the store and ask to order:


Item - MORSE
*Part No. - P1440*
Warranty - LLT
Core Value - $93.00
Unit Price - $81.99
Availability - Special Order
-------------OR---------------------
Item - ARI
*Part No. - 13-904647*
Warranty - LLT
Core Value - $90.00
Unit Price - $87.99
Availability - Special Order
---------
The above both spec out to:
"BRAKE CALIPER LOADED PAIR - FRONT for a
1991 NISSAN/DATSUN NX
WITH 2.0L ENGINE, JAPAN MFG"

I ordered Part No. - 13-904647, and I got it.No Problem. It *IS* available. 
NOTE: You'll be charged big shipping bux if you need it quick. Free shipping if you wait. Takes about a week for the free shipping.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

great post, i think this calls for a sticky :thumbup:


----------



## Reble_45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Will this mod work on a B14 with 13" rims and a 1.6L? dear god i hope so :-|


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Reble_45 said:


> Will this mod work on a



B14 - yes
1.6L - yes
13" rims - NOPE!!!

Besides, why would you want more unspring weight? The stock brakes are perfectly adequate for any reasonable street or autocross use. Only cars running race courses benefit. You're much better off fooling around with pad compound.


----------



## Reble_45 (Jun 23, 2005)

bahearn said:


> B14 - yes
> 1.6L - yes
> 13" rims - NOPE!!!
> 
> Besides, why would you want more unspring weight? The stock brakes are perfectly adequate for any reasonable street or autocross use. Only cars running race courses benefit. You're much better off fooling around with pad compound.


Ok, but what about aftermarket rotors? any ideas? mine are shot and i'd like to get at least slotted.

also, what about a rear disk conversion?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

powerslot rotors are about the pretty good ones.. and the rear disc conversion you can get the fastbrakes rear brake disc conversion


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 24, 2005)

The only question I have, is are ther sticklers when it comes to the core, because I am pretty sure, even the geniuses at NAPA would be able to tell the difference from one caliper to another.


----------



## Alistairb (Jul 22, 2004)

Also check out http://www.nissan.co.za/parts although the site seems to be down at the mo...


----------

